# Entfernung Hörbarkeit der Schritte erhöhen (Shooter/Gaming)



## SAVARD (9. Dezember 2019)

*Entfernung Hörbarkeit der Schritte erhöhen (Shooter/Gaming)*

Hallo!

Ich als Gamer liebe Shooter, natürlich im PVP 

Seit Jahren bin ich beispielsweise auf PUBG hängen geblieben, ab und zu gibts noch mal Battlefield oder sowas. Borderlands als PVE-Spiel hab ich auch gespielt usw. usw....

Die Eigenschaft nicht verlieren zu können hat mich in jedem der Games angetrieben besser zu werden. Jetzt will ich noch bisschen was aus meinem Gear rauskitzeln um bestmögliche Ergebnisse zu erzielen 

Konkret meine ich damit, mein Soundsetup so aufzustellen, sodass ich die Gegner im besten Falle früher höre als sie mich. Bei PUBG wären das zum Beispiel Schritte, die ich früher wahrnehme als der Gegner mich wahrnimmt.  Natürlich bin ich nicht ganz extrem unerfahren und habe schon ein bissl was investiert, daher habe ich momentan folgendes Setup Zuhause:

Takstar Pro Kopfhörer
OnBoard-Sound
Soundverstärker FX Audio DAC-X6

Hierzu sei gesagt: 
Anstelle des Takstar habe ich ein AKG K712 PRO angeschafft. Der Klang, wunderbar. Leider sind die Kopfhörer offen, micht stört die Wahrnehmung nach außen hin und ich musste feststellen, dass die Hörweite komischerweise reduziert war. Haben es Ingame getestet, mein Kumpel hat die Gegner plötzlich viel früher gehört als ich. Keine Ahnung warum. Daher hab ich dann, trotz etwas schlechterer Soundqualität, das Takstar behalten.

So, was kann ich noch tun, um die Hörweite zu verbesser? Oder anders gefragt: geht das überhaupt noch?

Mein Duo-Mate hat beispielsweise keinen Verstärker sondern eine Ingame-Soundkarte. Wir hören exakt die gleiche "Weite". 

Könnte ich vor den Verstärker noch ne Soundkarte ballern? Macht das überhaupt Sinn? Neuer, geschlossener Kopfhörer? Besserer Verstärker? 
Gibt es irgendeine empfehlenswerte Software?

Grüße!


----------



## Downsampler (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Entfernung Hörbarkeit der Schritte erhöhen (Shooter/Gaming)*

Speziell für PBUG verwende ich SVM aus der Creative Audiokonsole:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit werden die leisen Geräusche in der Lautstärke automatisch angehoben und die lauten Geräusche leiser wiedergegeben.

Was bei dem Spiel auch helfen soll, ist die Schuhe abzulegen, damit der Gegner deine Schrittgeräusche nicht so laut hören kann.


----------



## SAVARD (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Entfernung Hörbarkeit der Schritte erhöhen (Shooter/Gaming)*



Downsampler schrieb:


> Speziell für PBUG verwende ich SVM aus der Creative Audiokonsole:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah, ja, das hab ich vergessen zu fragen: gibts software die empfehlenswert ist?

okay, das heißt, die lautesten sounds werden etwas abgedämpft und die leisen steps werden etwas lauter gemacht?
dein fazit? hab grad bedenken, dass ich die weiten nicht mehr so gut einschätzen kann, wenn der ton verändert wird. also sprich, wenn eine schießerei einige meter von uns weg stattfindet. da konnte ich immer auf den punkt vorhersagen, wo die gegner gerade stehen.

und wird dann auch der spielsound reduziert, wenn wir im teamspeak/discord reden?

grüße


----------



## Downsampler (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Entfernung Hörbarkeit der Schritte erhöhen (Shooter/Gaming)*

Keine Ahnung ob es da eine Software für deinen Onboardsound gibt. Die Audiokonsole wird bei dem Soundtreiber meiner Auzentech X-Fi Forte mitinstalliert.

Welchen Onboardsoundchip hast du denn verbaut? Das steht in dem Handbuch deines Mainboards drin.

Das mit der Lautstärkereduzierung bei Kommunikation ist eine Einstellung im Windows Soundpanel. Das kann man auch abschalten.

Da ich mit 5.1 Sound spiele, werden die Waffensounds gedämpft, was der allgemeinen Übersicht zugute kommt. Wenn ich SVM nicht einschalte, dröhnt der Bass ziemlich laut wenn geschossen wird und man überhört leicht, wenn sich jemand anschleicht.

In PUBG ist der beste Indikator für einen nahen Gegner immer noch das Ruckeln während dem laufen. Wenn du 3 Schritte nach vorne machst und dann plötzlich wieder 2 Schritte zurück springst, ist ein Gegner in der Nähe.


----------



## SAVARD (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Entfernung Hörbarkeit der Schritte erhöhen (Shooter/Gaming)*

muss zugeben, hab jetzt tausende stunden hinter mir und bin auch ziemlich zufrieden mit dem, was wir da abliefern aber ruckler während dem laufen oder sogar zwei schritte zurücksetzen... das ist mir noch nie aufgefallen um ehrlich zu sein ^^

das muss ich später checken, welchen soundchip ich drauf habe.

machts generell sind eine soundkarte einzubauen, wenn ein verstärker dran ist? denke mir halt, dass der verstärker nur das verstärkt, was er geliefert bekommt und das kann ja qualitativ nicht gerade überragend sein.


----------



## SAVARD (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Entfernung Hörbarkeit der Schritte erhöhen (Shooter/Gaming)*

doppelpost sry


----------



## DuckDuckStop (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Entfernung Hörbarkeit der Schritte erhöhen (Shooter/Gaming)*

Der FX Audio dac x6 wird sowieso optisch oder per USB mit dem PC verbunden. Da hat eine Soundkarte überhaupt gar keinen Effekt weil sie schlicht nichts macht.

Der x6 fungiert bei dir als Soundkarte.


----------



## Downsampler (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Entfernung Hörbarkeit der Schritte erhöhen (Shooter/Gaming)*

Das kommt darauf an, wie er den DAC angeschlossen hat. Wenn der DAC am Ausgang der Onboard Soundkarte hängt, dann können die Einstellungen im Onboard Soundpanel sehr wohl einen Unterschied ausmachen.


----------



## SAVARD (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Entfernung Hörbarkeit der Schritte erhöhen (Shooter/Gaming)*

okay, ja, macht sinn. das heißt, entweder eine leistungsstärkere soundkarte/verstärker oder eine softwarelösung, nehme ich mal an.

edit: per USB angeschlossen


----------



## Downsampler (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Entfernung Hörbarkeit der Schritte erhöhen (Shooter/Gaming)*

In dem Fall ist es unabhänging von den Soundpanel Einstellungen des Onboard Sound.

Bei dem DAC könnte aber auch so etwas wie ein Soundpanel bei dem Treiber dabei sein. Da es aber ein HiFi Gerät ist, vermute ich mal, das es Spielebezogene Einstellungen dort nicht gibt. SVM könnte aber dabei sein.


----------



## SAVARD (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Entfernung Hörbarkeit der Schritte erhöhen (Shooter/Gaming)*

Realtek® ALC887 8-Kanal High Definition Audio CODEC. das ist mein onboard-sound.

so, das würde aber heißen, wenn ich die soundkarte von onboard auf was ordentliches upgrade und meinen verstärker dann daran anschließe (optisches kabel?), dann hätte das ganze einen positiven effekt?


----------



## Downsampler (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Entfernung Hörbarkeit der Schritte erhöhen (Shooter/Gaming)*

Ja. Schau doch mal nach, welche Ausgänge dein Onboard Sound bietet. Bei manchen Realtek Lösungen ist ein optischer Ausgang integriert.

In der Regel ist das eine kleine hellgraue Klappe oder ein Gummistopfen in einem schwarzen, quadratischen Gehäuse, manchmal mit der Beschriftung "S/PDIF".

S/PDIF-Anschluss am Mainboard - optischer Audio-Ausgang am PC - CHIP


----------



## SAVARD (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Entfernung Hörbarkeit der Schritte erhöhen (Shooter/Gaming)*

werde ich dann gleich tun, sobald ich zuhause bin. ich danke euch!

bin gespannt. ich hab nämlich gesehen, dass zB. eine sound blasterX gerade im angebot ist (durch einen gutschein von 30%). daher hab ich das thema mal erstellt.

ich werds testen, eventuell könnte mein setup dann bald heißen: soundkarte -> verstärker -> kopfhörer. sollte hier kein veto mehr reinkommen


----------



## DuckDuckStop (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Entfernung Hörbarkeit der Schritte erhöhen (Shooter/Gaming)*

Auch wenn du eine Soundkarte mit optischem Ausgang kaufst und daran den DAC x6 anschließt macht dir Soundkarte nicht. Sie schleift die Signale einfach unverändert an den DAC durch.

Selbst wenn du dort dann irgendwelche Equalizereinstellungen vornimmst haben diese keinerlei Effekt.


----------



## Downsampler (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Entfernung Hörbarkeit der Schritte erhöhen (Shooter/Gaming)*

Hier stand MÜLL.

Ein SoundblasterX hat je nach Modell einen eigenen Kopfhörerverstärker, so daß du den DAC dann nicht mehr brauchst oder ihn ausschließlich zum Musikhören verwenden kannst.

Sound Cards | Elevating the standard of PC audio to new heights with Sound Core3D & SB-Axx1 multi-core audio processor  | soundblaster.com


----------



## DuckDuckStop (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Entfernung Hörbarkeit der Schritte erhöhen (Shooter/Gaming)*

Dann erkläre mal wie er den DAC x6 analog verbinden soll wenn dieser keine analogen Eingänge hat


----------



## SAVARD (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Entfernung Hörbarkeit der Schritte erhöhen (Shooter/Gaming)*

macht ihr mal, ich lese gespannt mit. ich hab so garkeine ahnung was sound betrifft


----------



## Downsampler (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Entfernung Hörbarkeit der Schritte erhöhen (Shooter/Gaming)*

LoL stimmt, kann er ja garnicht.  Sry mein Fehler.

Das Teil hat noch nichtmal ein Treiberpanel. Dann gehts wohl nur mit einer Soundkarte.


----------



## SAVARD (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Entfernung Hörbarkeit der Schritte erhöhen (Shooter/Gaming)*

okay, also nutzlos. software fällt raus, soundkarte auch. bleibt der kopfhörer, mit dem ich zufrieden bin.

allgemeine frage: würdet ihr eher einen externen verstärker empfehlen wie ich ihn habe oder eine gute soundkarte?


----------



## Downsampler (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Entfernung Hörbarkeit der Schritte erhöhen (Shooter/Gaming)*

Na wenn du nun eine Soundkarte anschaffst, kannst du den DAC ja auch noch verwenden. Hast dann beide Optionen, DAC oder Soundkarte bzw. DAC brauchst du dann wohl nicht mehr, weil die neuen SoundblasterX einen drin haben.

Sound BlasterX AE-5 PCIe Gaming Soundkarte und DAC - Creative Labs (Deutschland)


----------



## SAVARD (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Entfernung Hörbarkeit der Schritte erhöhen (Shooter/Gaming)*

jepp, genau die hatte ich im netz gesehen. mit dem gutscheincode kostet die aktuell wohl rund 80-90 euro. ist n guter preis.

würde das denn ein upgrade sein? vor allem natürlich im bereich gaming. wobei ich auch noch gerne musik am pc höre.


----------



## DuckDuckStop (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Entfernung Hörbarkeit der Schritte erhöhen (Shooter/Gaming)*

Was du machen kannst ist mit Hilfe von Equalizer APO und hesuvi ne surroundsimulation per Software nutzen.

Aber meiner Erfahrung nach  ist vernünftiges stereo ner surroundsimulation immer vorzuziehen. Würde also bei dem dac x6 bleiben.


----------



## hwk (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Entfernung Hörbarkeit der Schritte erhöhen (Shooter/Gaming)*

Ab einer bestimmten Entfernung hört man Schritte in PUBG sowieso nicht mehr, auch Schuhe haben keinen Einfluss darauf wie weit man Schritte hört, das Geräusch verändert sich lediglich (je nach Untergrund auch nachteilig). https://forums.pubg.com/topic/331290-footsteps-volume/
Es kann also durchaus sein, dass dein Squadmate einfach näher an der Sound-Quelle stand und er die Schritte deshalb früher gehört hat, da müssen nicht die AKG 712 Schuld gewesen sein.

Nur damit da keine Verwirrung entsteht.


----------



## Downsampler (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Entfernung Hörbarkeit der Schritte erhöhen (Shooter/Gaming)*

Im Endeffekt müssen deine Ohren entscheiden, was dir besser gefällt....


----------



## SAVARD (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Entfernung Hörbarkeit der Schritte erhöhen (Shooter/Gaming)*



hwk schrieb:


> Ab einer bestimmten Entfernung hört man Schritte in PUBG sowieso nicht mehr, auch Schuhe haben keinen Einfluss darauf wie weit man Schritte hört, das Geräusch verändert sich lediglich. https://forums.pubg.com/topic/331290-footsteps-volume/
> Es kann also durchaus sein, dass dein Squadmate einfach näher an der Sound-Quelle stand und er die Schritte deshalb früher gehört hat, da müssen nicht die AKG 712 Schuld gewesen sein.
> 
> Nur damit da keine Verwirrung entsteht.


jepp, klar. die frage die ich mir stelle, ist, ob ich die maximale reichweite erreicht habe oder ob ich noch weiter ausreizen kann.
den AKG habe ich mehrfach getestet, über einige wochen. glaube es war ziemlich genau ein monat und der klang war fantastisch, allerdings gab es auch situationen in denen mein mate tot war und mir zugeschaut hat. er hat mir dann richtungen vorgesagt, aus denen ein gegner kommt. ich hab die schritte nie gehört. mit den alten kopfhörern habe ich die aber immer gehört. daher bin ich mir sicher, dass es an den kopfhörern lag.




ChotHoclate schrieb:


> Was du machen kannst ist mit Hilfe von Equalizer APO und hesuvi ne surroundsimulation per Software nutzen.
> 
> Aber meiner Erfahrung nach  ist vernünftiges stereo ner surroundsimulation immer vorzuziehen. Würde also bei dem dac x6 bleiben.



das werde ich mir noch mal ansehen. danke!

und im übrigen.. joa, wenn die soundkarte jetzt keine wirklichen verbesserungen bringt, dann werde ich wohl bei dem dac x6 bleiben.


----------



## JackA (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Entfernung Hörbarkeit der Schritte erhöhen (Shooter/Gaming)*

PUBG hat eine ziemlich verkorkste Sound Engine, damit Vergleiche zu ziehen ist so gut wie unmöglich.

In 99% der Fälle hört ein Mate die Gegner eher, da er allgemein den Sound lauter gestellt hat, als man selbst. Je lauter der Sound, desto eher hörst du die Schritte. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Wenn du Spaß am Testen hast, kannst du ja kostenlos Razer Surround, HeSuVi oder Windows Sonic ausprobieren.


----------



## SAVARD (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Entfernung Hörbarkeit der Schritte erhöhen (Shooter/Gaming)*



JackA$$ schrieb:


> PUBG hat eine ziemlich verkorkste Sound Engine, damit Vergleiche zu ziehen ist so gut wie unmöglich.
> 
> In 99% der Fälle hört ein Mate die Gegner eher, da er allgemein den Sound lauter gestellt hat, als man selbst. Je lauter der Sound, desto eher hörst du die Schritte. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> 
> Wenn du Spaß am Testen hast, kannst du ja kostenlos Razer Surround, HeSuVi oder Windows Sonic ausprobieren.



dann bin ich tatsächlich der eine Prozent 

Tatsächlich hab ich angefangen per Onboard-Sound zu zocken. Genau wie mein Mate. Nach Anschaffung von Verstärker bei mir und Soundkarte bei ihm ists eindeutig, beide hören die Schritte weitaus besser. Die Soundengine ist sicher verkorkst, allerdings kann man das Ganze tatsächlich etwas ausreizen. Hab zwischendurch noch einem Kumpel empfohlen aufzurüsten und er berichtet das Gleiche: Hardware hat einige Meter gebracht 

aber danke, die Programme sehe ich mir noch an. Sorround soll dann der Schlüssel sein, um die Weite auszudehnen? Ich als Depp dachte immer, das sorgt nur für besseren räumlichen Klang.


----------



## Hubacca (9. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Entfernung Hörbarkeit der Schritte erhöhen (Shooter/Gaming)*

Probier mal Dolby Access aus dem Windows Store. Hier steht wie du dann am besten den Sound einstellst:
PUBG: Best audio sound settings | Metabomb

Und ein DAC-X6 sollte reichen da auch z.b. die Soundblaster X5 oder X6 nur DAC´s mit KHV sind und mit Software Klangverbiegereien die "Hörbarkeit" bzw Genauigkeit erhöhen.
Dazu haben sie einen speziellen "Soundchip" verbaut der die Arbeit übernimmt, aber das nützt dir nur was wenn du vielleicht am leistungs und /oder speicherarmen Laptop
zockst. Ansonsten kannst du mit diversen Surroundsimulationen, Compressoren usw. rumspielen und probieren.

Ich nutze selbst "nur" einen Sharkoon Gaming DAC Pro S und versuche erstmal mit den Einstellungen des Spiels das Beste herauszuholen und vergleiche dann - wie JackA$$ schon schreibt -
 mit Razer Surround, Windows Sonic, Atmos usw du kannst auch mit Banana eine Compressor einbinden o.ä.


----------

